# 3 way switch with pilot light



## travesty (Jan 6, 2011)

I am interested in installing a 3 way switch that has a pilot light in it. I've done a lot of research and want to make sure it will/won't work. The link contains my current setup and I would want to put the 3 ways switch with pilot in 3 way switch No. 1. Do I need to run an extra wire between the switches or will the pilot work as planned?

http://www.homeimprovementweb.com/information/how-to/three-way-switch-option5.htm


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Is the switch light supposed to be on:
1. When the main light is on?
2. When the main light is off?
3. All the time?


----------



## travesty (Jan 6, 2011)

I would like the pilot light on the switch to be on when the main light is on.

The switch with the pilot light is in my living room, which controls the lights in the garage. The other three way switch is in the garage.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Since switch #1 has the neutral it might work, but I don't think so since the switched power is in the other box. The other box has the switched power and the neutral so it should work there no problem.


----------



## Hourglass52 (Dec 27, 2010)

*UHMmm*

Both switches have power on them all the time through one of the travelers. In your diagram both boxes have neutrals in them. The internal connections in the switch take care of the lighted switch.

Watch....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_TpKdYeQaU

Bob


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 11, 2008)

You will need a 4-conductor cable between the 3-way switches in order for a pilot light switch to work at location #1.


----------



## Hourglass52 (Dec 27, 2010)

Where would this 4th wire hook up to??




kbsparky said:


> You will need a 4-conductor cable between the 3-way switches in order for a pilot light switch to work at location #1.


This is not a 4 wire configuration. The switched common is the 14/2 going to the light/load. It is still 14/3 with 2 travelers and a neutral.
The switched common is not connected to the power common in the right box. If it was the light would never turn off.
The pilot light is internally connected in the switch. I have the part number somewhere.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Hourglass52 said:


> Where would this 4th wire hook up to??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your sketch shows 4 conductors between the switches. The OP only has 3.


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

Sorry Bob but Kbsparky is correct. Your going to need 4 wire cable between switches for a *pilot* light 3 way switch to work in the line position or switch one in the diagram. If I'm not mistaken even the diagram you posted has 4 wires.


----------



## Hourglass52 (Dec 27, 2010)

*You are rite*

I didn't get the original op question. I thought he wanted both switches lit, load off. Your diagram makes sense to me.


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

No problem Hourglass

Hey .. I really like your color choices for the travelers in your diagram ..


----------



## Hourglass52 (Dec 27, 2010)

Stubbie said:


> No problem Hourglass
> 
> Hey .. I really like your color choices for the travelers in your diagram ..


I copied that from somewhere. 
One of the problems I find with old work is don't get hung up on what color it is. Just pay attention to where is goes.
When I worked in Tennessee some times we pulled what ever color we had on the truck. I was just a kid then.

Bob


----------



## travesty (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks for all the help guys. Those diagrams are a little over my head so I just used regular 3-way switches to complete my project. Thanks again.


----------

